# Harry the cat



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This pretty boy came to live with us, as a foster, about 2 months ago. I wasn't sure he'd be here long so I didn't post him right away but it looks like it might be a little longer for us. He was apparently picked up as a stray but had to have had a home at one point because he's declawed. The rescue says he's about 2 years old but I would've guessed a bit older. He's a crotchety old man cat, always grouching and growling about something but he's actually very sweet. He follows us from room to room hoping we'll stop moving so he can sit on us. When he came to us I was told he had an enlarged kidney but all of his bloodworm was normal. Unfortunately he also developed an aural hematoma about 3 days ago and had to be treated for that. I'd never seen or even heard of one before but it was hard to miss, his little ear looked like a balloon.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That was the day after he came to stay with us. Here he is today, in his cone of shame and stitches. Poor guy!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Poor guy. He is a very handsome cat. Hope his ear heals well and he doesn't have any more trouble. Never thought about a cat having this trouble. My Irish Setter had one 20 years ago. UGH


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww poor Harry, hope he heals us quickly. 
He's a good looking boy.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He really is a lovely cat. It'll be hard to see him go, but I think he'd be happier in a home without dogs, or at least without big energetic puppy dogs. He only likes them when they're sleeping!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Harry has finally recovered from his hematoma and went to an adoption event at Petco today. He did terribly. As I mentioned before, he's a very talkative, grumpy fellow. He basically spent 4 hours growling and swatting at everyone who tried to pet him. When I was with him he let a few rub his ears but he turns to growling and grumpiness if you pet him even once too many. At this rate he may never leave. Id be ok with it but DH would not be thrilled. He already calls me the worst foster parent ever. Would anyone like a sweet, grumpy lap cat?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww Harry.

Does he feel alright otherwise?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He's been feeling great. It only took him a few days to adjust back to life without the cone. His ear will be deformed forever but it doesn't bother him at all. As soon as he came home from Petco he was back to his lovely self. He beat up that catnip banana for about 20 minutes and then took a nap. As i write this he's cuddled up on my side. I just wish he'd share his sweet side at the adoption event. He's finally passed all of his health tests to be eligible for adoption and now he's on Petfinder.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I was thinking maybe if he was cranky or grump, perhaps he wasn't feeling good.
Sounds like he'd rather be a part of your family instead, sneaky boy.


----------

